# Dire la science



## Paolo Yogurt

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé l'expression « dire la Science » et je ne sais pas comment on pourrait la traduire. Voilà l'extrait d'où c'est tirée, il parle du sommet de Copenhague sur les changements climatiques :



> [C]’est la seconde fois qu’une organisation composée d’experts désignés par les États est créée au sein de l’ONU pour dire la Science


Voilà ma tentative de traduction:



> È la seconda volta che un'organizzazione di esperti nominati dagli stati viene creata all'interno dell'Onu per discutere di scienza


Je ne sais pas si c'est la traduction correcte. Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que « _dire la science_ » a une signification équivalente à _« dire le droit »_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/droit
Soit l’interprétation suivante : _On est habilité et on a pour mission de dire la science, de l’expliquer et de trancher quand il y a des indéterminations, ces dires font autorité._

Proposition avec une erreur probable ?
« _discutere_ » ne me semble pas approprié, le sens serait « _amministrare_ » ?
_Dire le droit = enunciare la regola di diritto ?_
_Dire la science = enunciare le regole della scienza ?_
__ 
Merci de patienter pour avoir d’autres avis.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Corsicum said:


> Il me semble que « _dire la science_ » a une signification équivalente à _« dire le droit »_
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/droit
> Soit l’interprétation suivante : _On est habilité et on a pour mission de dire la science, de l’expliquer et de trancher quand il y a des indéterminations, ces dires font autorité._
> 
> Proposition avec une erreur probable ?
> « _discutere_ » ne me semble pas approprié, le sens serait « _amministrare_ » ?
> _Dire le droit = enunciare la regola di diritto ?_
> _Dire la science =  enunciare le regole della scienza ?_



Je pense que votre traduction est la meilleure. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être, mais _« regole »_  est bien pour le _droit_ mais ne semble pas trés satisfaisant pour la _science _? …je ne sais pas ?


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Corsicum said:


> Peut être, mais _« regole »_  est bien pour le _droit_ mais ne semble pas trés satisfaisant pour la _science _? …je ne sais pas ?



Ça pourrait être une tournure comme « elaborare nuove teorie scientifiche »; ou simplement « fare scienza ».


----------



## Corsicum

Paolo Yogurt said:


> ou simplement « fare scienza ».


Oui, ils disent la vérité scientifique, si il y a la notion d’autorité savante, cela semble « sonner » mieux, mais je n’ai pas le niveau pour le confirmer.
Voir ici :
_Il modo di *fare scienza* cambierà radicalmente = En effet, l'activité scientifique va connaître de grands changements_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lng1=it,fr&lang=&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=490317:cs&page=1&hwords=fare+scienza%7E

Si tu peux attendre d’autres avis
 
Edit ajout :
Vu aussi :
_Dire la Scienza è come dire la Vittoria, la Giustizia, la Fama, la Chiesa_
http://www.farsileggere.com/2009/04/scienza-e-religione/


----------

